# which shiny pokemon do you think looks the coolest?



## Poke4ever (Aug 21, 2008)

the one that looks the coolest in my opinion is...hmm. this really is a hard question since there are so many different shiny pokemon. but im gonna have to say that rayquaza looks the coolest.





just look at that! doesn't it look awesome?:sunglasses:


----------



## coughsalot (Aug 21, 2008)

Best shiny ever.


----------



## Poke4ever (Aug 21, 2008)

coughsalot said:


> Best shiny ever.


shiny arceus is pretty cool, i gotta say.:sunglasses:


----------



## coughsalot (Aug 21, 2008)

Poke4ever said:


> shiny arceus is pretty cool, i gotta say.:sunglasses:


Actually, THAT's ??? shiny Arceus. The normal one has a golden plate and green eyes.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 21, 2008)

These.


----------



## Poke4ever (Aug 21, 2008)

coughsalot said:


> Actually, THAT's ??? shiny Arceus. The normal one has a golden plate and green eyes.


oh, yeah. i forgot about that.:sweatdrop:


----------



## coughsalot (Aug 21, 2008)

Darksong said:


> These are only three that I know are my favorites; I need a place where I can see all 493 Shiny Pokémon on one screen. Anyone know where I can find something like that?


http://veekun.com/files/sprites/montage-dp-shiny.png

http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs22/f/2007/350/8/e/DEPRESSING_by_Warrior_of_Cosmo.png


----------



## Treechu (Aug 21, 2008)

The Porygon line defiantly.


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 21, 2008)

Giratina looks pretty cool as a shiny. and so does Regigigas


----------



## Flora (Aug 21, 2008)

Pachirisu and Shinx, no doubt about it. :D


----------



## Zulo (Aug 21, 2008)

I like the Seviper!


----------



## Ice tiger (Aug 22, 2008)

oooh shiny rayquaza is cool! but i like shiny luxray the best... i want one!


----------



## Renteura (Aug 23, 2008)

Raquaza/Blaziken/Charizard/Lugia/Smeargle

XD


----------



## Fer-Snazzle (Aug 23, 2008)

Lol I love shiny Starmie


----------



## Noctowl (Aug 23, 2008)

Charzard. =)


----------



## Rayquaza (Aug 24, 2008)

Poke4ever said:


> the one that looks the coolest in my opinion is...hmm. this really is a hard question since there are so many different shiny pokemon. but im gonna have to say that rayquaza looks the coolest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A winrar iz you ma'am.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Aug 24, 2008)

Voltorb and Ponyta.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 24, 2008)

Charizard, Ninetales, and Glaceon.


----------



## Venged_Kitty (Aug 24, 2008)

I love shiny charizard.







Last summer, I spend a few days trying to breed a shiny charmander. I had a shiny ditto, so I used that with my charizard. When I looked online, I saw that shiny charizard looked more purple than black in Crystal, so I just stopped.


----------



## Shadowstar (Aug 24, 2008)

Palkia's shiny form rocks.


----------



## Abufi (Aug 24, 2008)

JOLTEON

seriously.  jolteon is already incredibly awesome, but its shiny is /my exact favorite color/ to top it off

i want one so badly ;________;


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 24, 2008)

Umbreon's shiny fourm is pure win.


----------



## cheesecake (Aug 24, 2008)

Shinies:
The Charmander family
Ninetails
Nidorino
DratiniSlowpoke
Lapras 
Umbreon


----------



## cheesecake (Aug 24, 2008)

I like a lot! ~
-The Charmader faimly
-Pontya
-Umbreon
-Lapras
-Slowpoke
-Nidorino
-Tyrannnitar
-Shaymin

And probably many more but I have to take a damn shower now. >.>


----------



## zuea (Aug 24, 2008)

shiny lugia =)


----------



## kunikida. (Aug 24, 2008)

Houndoom, Quilava, Umbreon, The Charmander family, Lugia, Zangoose, Shaymin, Tyranitar, and that's all.


----------



## Flareth (Aug 25, 2008)

Espeon
Eevee 
Ditto

Those are the cutest shinies.


----------



## Fredie (Aug 26, 2008)

Hmm
My favourite shinys are 

	
	
		
		
	


	




, 

	
	
		
		
	


	




, 

	
	
		
		
	


	




, 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 and


----------



## Shadow Lucario (Aug 28, 2008)

I think the coolest shiny is Seviper.


----------



## alonsyalonso (Aug 28, 2008)

Sevipers alright i suppose, so is Charizard but the very best is Alakazam I wouldnt've bothered training that Abra if it wasnt shiny


----------

